# Auch mal vorstellen



## Dr.J (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Teichianer,

ich möchte nun die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen mich mal kurz vorzustellen.

Ich heisse Jürgen und komme aus Dörfles-Esbach in der Nähe von Coburg.

Meine Hobbies sind auch meine Passion: Tauchen, Portugal und natürlich Gartenteiche inkl. Bewohner. Es vergeht kaum ein Tag, an dem ich nicht an meinem Teich sitze und das Treiben beobachte.

Daten:
Grösse: ca. 7000 Liter
Besatz: Goldfische, __ Moderlieschen, __ Stichlinge, Teichfrösche, Teichmolche
Besonderheit: Naturteich, ohne Filtertechnik (funktioniert seit 2,5 Jahren)

Bilder werde ich demnächst veröffentlichen.

Bis denne und eine schöne Zeit

Jürgen

PS.: Was ist eigentlich mit dem alten Forum passiert?


----------



## Harald (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

herzlichen Willkommen hier im Forum.

Das alte Forum existiert immer noch, passiert ist ihm nichts ....


----------



## Dr.J (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Harald,

danke für die Info. Ein paar Fragen:
Wo finde ich das alte Forum? Warum wurde ein Neues eröffnet?

Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## Dr.J (11. Sep. 2004)

@ all,

nun habe ich endlich mal ein wenig Zeit gehabt ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich und seinen Bewohnern (diejenigen, die sich fotogafieren liesen. Andere wollten nur gegen Bezahlung (Futter) auf das Foto) in die Galerie zu stellen.

Viel Spaß dabei.  8)


----------

